# plane off the cost of ft pickens??



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

some one told me there was one between the jetties and the pier and you can actually throw on it from shore....can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

There is part of a jeep down there never seen a plane though


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Back in the late 70's there was the partial fuselage of a small plane (piper Cub) on the rock slope just to the right of the Jetty. Hard to imagine it would still be there after all these years.

Pete


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dove the area many times. I have seen parts of a jeep, some tires, rock and other junk but never a plane.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

To answer the original question yes there is a wreck you can cast on from shore.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

*Plane at Pickens*

Haven't dove out there since Ivan, but what was left of the piper or cessna fuselage that was there was small, unidentifiable as a fuselage, and to the west of the jetty.


----------

